# Caribbean Vacations Forums > The Rest of the French West Indies >  >  Flights to Martinique

## nbs

We are looking at doing a trip to Martinique this Mar or April and see that the flights all go out of Miami with multiple stops to get to Martinique. Has anyone found a good route there? We are flying from Indy and realize we will probably have to overnight there before leaving. Looking for some better options. Thanks. :cool:

----------


## alachick

Check out Norwegian air. I've looked at their website and while I think they have direct flights, it's a little confusing. Let us know what you think.

----------


## alachick

Check out Norwegian air. I've looked at their website and while I think they have direct flights, it's a little confusing. Let us know what you think.

----------

